# Homozygous and tiger grizzle. many pictures



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

*Note: long post and many pictures, please read*

Alright, I've been talking to Becky about my birds for awhile but ill make a post about them now. A little Back story. I got into these high flyers, ended up buying off the majority of my high flyer supplier stock, bought 9 pairs of breeders off him, he kept 3 pairs. He started with the high flyers by buying 4 pairs of birds from different people. i already had some of the young. I'm interested in the colors and what not of these. It seems that i have 3 tiger grizzle, although i do not know if these were bought or produced. I have colored snap on bands of i believe 9 colors, I'm using those to keep all my "family's" of birds organized. Alright enough said. Here are some pictures. Also it looks like only one of my birds have a tail like this. 

These are the believed tiger grizzles. They are sitting on eggs so once they hatch ill know more about the birds if they come out all black or all mostly white or not correct? I need to take another picture of a bird I'm not sure which category it falls into in the morning.

*ugh ill my photos got broken so ill try to put some of the same photos up *


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Okay, these are the birds which make up most of the birds. Becky the ones with all white wings may be either homozygous tiger grizzles, or tiger grizzle in combination with homozygous classic grizzle.

I guess i need to take more pictures of the ones with all white wings.

*like i said, all my photos got broken and this one im just not going through, if you really want to see photos of what im talking about PM ME*

The one on the left has a couple specks and the one on the right is all white









Here is a picture of a wing.









Here are the pictures show birds with black feathers in wing


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Okay now we delve into this bronzing color i have in a squab.




























Also note, his tail and all the other squabs i have right now, and one young bird i have, have tails like this. Last i checked only one adult breeder i have has a tail like this, all others are have black and white mixed, some only showing one white or so, while others its like every other feather.

EDIT: multiply birds have this kind of tail, all tiger grizzle seem to have all black tails, and other have black and white tail feathers.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Here are the parents of the bird with the bronze head, Neither has any bronze in it, Do you think this bronzing will stay or molt out into black and/or white.

EDIT: there are a light bronzing in some, maybe all of the birds flights on the middle of the flight with the black flights

Cock









Hen

















Also, he had one Recessive red bird, which he said sometimes come from the birds i got. He said i had the parents of the bird but since he kept 3 breeders i can't know for certain. Anyways he is the bird.

I took the picture at his place, i wanted the bird but he wouldn't yet go of it.









Thank you for looking at this long post.


----------



## nzpouter (Aug 20, 2011)

do they have spread in them..? I have similar colour in my modenas, they're blue + spread + grizzle (black mottle) and also grizzle in rec red (red mottle) and rec yellow (yellow mottle)...

Your birds I assume having a solid black tail instead of like the one in the sample pic?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I don't know about the spread. I don't know what went on with these birds. I've seen others on YouTube of similar of the same strain. As for the tales, yes the tales are solid black, I'll confirm that in a couple hours but one of the adults has a tail like that. All the other adults have black and white mixed but all the squabs look like they are coming out with all black tails. I also have a young bird who is maybe around 4 months with the grey and black tail. So I'm guess they moult it out, or maybe his farther is the one with the solid one. Personally I prefer the solid one with no white flights.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Never mind on that last post. A good amount, have these "black with grey" tail feathers. i saw 3 at least with perfect tails. Some had the black with grey mixed with white tail feathers, others had black tail feathers mixed with white. I also saw one with all black tail feathers but with bronzing

this is what I'm referring to as "black with grey"









here is one with black and white.









Here is the bronzing i saw in one. just had 2 feathers one on each end of the tail which was bronze.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

One of the birds i wanted to check out this morning is also a tiger grizzle, He and his sister are different than the other tigers, but both have the black flights. All the tigers for me have all or mostly all black flights and just more black flecky. They also have black tails.


----------



## nzpouter (Aug 20, 2011)

The one with the black band on the tail will not be a spread bird, but the others with solid black tail feathers are definitely spread... you might have yourself a tiger grizzle there...


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I believe i have 5 tiger grizzle, i had 2 of them mate up in my flying loft and took them over to the breeding loft and have squabs coming in about 10 days. Then ill be able to see if its all black or mostly black. All the other ones are either homozygous tiger grizzles, or tiger grizzle in combination with homozygous classic grizzle. That is what Becky thinks. I found out today all my birds are English Tipplers and not Pakistanis. Confusing subject but i wont go into that.


----------



## Dutchwitschild (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello PakiTipplers
I saw your picture:









I have *Dutch Highfliers* in this color. I call them Blue-whitesites. But I want to have them all blue with only the shield white. Have you any idea how I can get a blue color on the red marked spots ?  









Thanks,
Ko


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

i have no idea, The red color is bronzing. I don't know how you can get rid of it. Only some of my birds show it, but yeah i get that same bronze speck on some shield feathers. But mostly all the flights have bronze on the inerside of the flights. You Dutch high flyers look nice, Has a very which solid neck more like the Pakistanis i see, whee these English are more scattered with white.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Mary, what would happen if the tigers mixed with the other ones? Do you know if ribbon tail would cross over to the tigers or not?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

woo, my tiger/mottle couple had there hatchling hatch today. Going out of town Saturday night when ill get back it will be 9 or so day old. Im interested in seeing how black it is.


----------

